# Fave TV Shows/What TV Shows are you watching?



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i think mine is between ugly betty, glee, and the simpsons


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

At the moment, it is Glee. I can't wait for the season finale tomorrow but I am sad that it won't be back until April.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_At the moment, it is Glee. I can't wait for the season finale tomorrow but I am sad that it won't be back until April._

 

omg WHAT!  THE season finale is already here!?  shoot... i still have to catch up on last weeks episode... i am so not looking forward to the wait... i waited all summer to watch it and now i must wait again


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia! So much awesomeness in one show and it's totally my sense of humor.





















But Fresh Prince is a close 2nd


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

ah yesyes, fresh prince is a classic


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

I still can't get enough of King of Queens but hubby has gotten me hooked on Becker too


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Saved by the Bell, One Tree Hill, Gossip Girl, Ghost Whisperer, The Vampire Diaries, 90210


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

smallville is my favourite tv show that is currently on tv! it's awesome!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Dexter, The Office, Hoarders, Tabithas Salon Takeover.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

i have so many but i never have time for tv anymore! i love desperate housewives and real housewives of orange county. i do also watch the tlc shows too ha, little people big world, 18 kids and counting, say yes to the dress...


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Mines LOST! Can't wait til it comes back next year


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Criminal Minds
Entourage
The Office
Nip/Tuck


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Shows that are on right now...The Office, 30 Rock

But I also really love Arrested Development and Friends!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Shows that are on right now...The Office, 30 Rock

But I also really love Arrested Development and *Friends*!_

 
friends never stops being funny! over the past few months me and hubby watched each episode all over again!  i especially love the one where ross gets a spray tan! hee hee hee!


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_friends never stops being funny! over the past few months me and hubby watched each episode all over again! i especially love the one where ross gets a spray tan! hee hee hee!_

 
I think my favorite was when Ross got the new couch and they were trying to get it up the stairs.  "I mean you had a sketch"!!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Oh and my favorite shows are Desperate Housewives, Greys Anatomy and Private Practice.  My favorite reality show is The Apprentice.

My all time favorite show that's not on anymore is Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_Oh and my favorite shows are Desperate Housewives, Greys Anatomy and Private Practice.  My favorite reality show is The Apprentice.

*My all time favorite show that's not on anymore is Buffy the Vampire Slayer.*_

 

snap! along with the x files!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

It changes a bit, but currently it's

Entourage, Glee, The Daily Show, Colbert Report, and Law and Order: CI and SVU


----------



## s_lost (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

TV shows that are on now: Lost, Dexter, The Mentalist. The Office, Two and a Half Man, How I met your Mother, Modern Family (great new comedy). I like Glee and Bones too (yep, I love TV).

Gilmore Girls, Ally McBeal, Boston Legal, The West Wing, Buffy... always!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Desperate Housewives, Weeds, Real Housewives, Gossip Girl, Tabatha's Salon Takeover, DWTS, & anything on TLC


----------



## queli13 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_friends never stops being funny! over the past few months me and hubby watched each episode all over again!  i especially love the one where ross gets a spray tan! hee hee hee!_

 

lol OMG I LOOOOVE THis episode, and then he ended up being a 12!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Glee is probably number 1 for me.
Then.. Ugly betty.. 30 Rock..90210
oh.. i love law and order SVU.  The stories are always so interesting.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

I love Lost, CSI, Law & Order: SVU, Desperate Housewives, Heroes and Flash Forward =)


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

i love Family Guy and Friends! and anything on Food Network


----------



## Nicala (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

GREEK!<3
Glee
Damages
Gossip Girl
Arrested Development
Family Guy


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Hands down I adore the Dog Whisperer, Ceasar Milan is friggin awesome!! Followed closely by Dexter, The Rachel Zoe Project (love Brad!!) & Lie To Me


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Dexter, The Office, Hoarders, Tabithas Salon Takeover._

 
I like Hoarders too, not sure why.... has anyone ever wondered why they all seem to poop on their own floors? My top picks are Nip/Tuck, Sons of Anarchy, and ANTM (booo it's over though)


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candycane80* 

 
_I like Hoarders too, not sure why.... has anyone ever wondered why they all seem to poop on their own floors? My top picks are Nip/Tuck, Sons of Anarchy, and ANTM (booo it's over though)_

 
lmfao. Its weird that they all shit on their floor. I dont know why I am so intrigued about that show and most of the A&E shows. I also like the new show that came out with Steven Segal. Pretty intresting


----------



## panther27 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

I like Hoarders too,my jaw is just hanging when I watch it.Intervention,Jersey Shore I watch also.


----------



## jadedOll (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Operation Repo! Funny as shit, as long as it doesn't happen to me of course! ha

The First 48 & Crime 360..I always have to stay up until the end no matter how sleepy I am!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

One word....





God!


----------



## redenvelope (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

nip/tuck always and forever


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Nip/Tuck, Melrose Place, Californication, True Blood, Diners Driveins and Dumps, Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

I forgot to add Reno 911. I'm sad that they canceled it.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Lost, True Blood, That 70's Show, Futurama and Family Guy!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

The Colbert Report and Family Guy.


----------



## LatteQueen (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

I'll Tell You What's Not My Favorite Tv Show(s) All Of Those Freakin Reality Tv Shows...stop Them Completely...get Rid Of Them..too Many And Too Many 'has Been's' Coming Out Of The Wood Work...aaaaarrrrgggghhhh ....they're Just Time Wasting Crap With No Substance At All....


----------



## queli13 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

wow, antm is over now?


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queli13* 

 
_wow, antm is over now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well the season is over, probably will be back for another season


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

I love Real Housewives of Orange County~I also love the Atlanta and Jersey Housewives too and Tabatha's Salon Takeover.


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

i LOOOVE 90210


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

True Blood, One tree Hill, Sons of anarchy, Big Love...is my top faves, oh an Sex in the City


----------



## Ankica (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

*in love with british comedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
 The Office (bbc), Extras, QI, Little Britain,  League of Gentlemen, Fawlty Towers

but also:
The Office (USA), Seinfeld, Malcolm in the Middle, South Park...


----------



## Odette (Jul 26, 2010)

*What TV shows are you currently watching?*

Justified - Loved it and can't wait for the 2nd season so I can drool some more over Timothy Olyphant.

Hung -  I was expecting the same crap like Deuce Bigelow but it is really interesting.


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

Right now, I'm watching my DVDs of Big Bang Theory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting impatiently for the latest season DVDs of Castle, Doctor Who, and House to be released!


----------



## spunky (Jul 30, 2010)

better off ted has just started on TV over here and it's so funny! i love it!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 30, 2010)

Watching the new season of Mad Men, and the premiere did not disappoint.  What a fantastic show.

Speaking of AMC, I'm also going to check out their new show Rubicon when it debuts this weekend.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 30, 2010)

Right now, true blood, entourage, hung, food network tv star and best thing i ever ate, diners driveins and dives, millionaire matchmaker, big brother


----------



## m_3 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: what's your favorite tv show?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ankica* 

 
_*in love with british comedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
The Office (bbc), Extras, QI, Little Britain, League of Gentlemen, Fawlty Towers

but also:
The Office (USA), Seinfeld, Malcolm in the Middle, South Park..._

 
I love British Comedy too, especially Coupling. 

*My Faves*
True Blood
Glee
Desperate Houswives
The Amazing Race
The Office
Big Brother (this season is really crappy though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Criminal Minds
Sex and the City 
*Guilty Pleasures-* shows I like,but I feel a little ...about 
Pretty Little Liars
The Real World
Hot in Cleveland
*Shows I want to get into*
Mad Men
Gossip Girl
Psych


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

At the moment there's not too much - Pretty Little Liars and Huge are the main two. I'm also working my way through Dexter before the new season airs.

When it comes to September though that's another story! Luckily (I suppose) I live in the UK so I download a lot of shows because they're so late to air over here, so I can watch them when I have a spare hour or two. That'll be Gossip Girl, Glee, Greek, Grey's Anatomy, How I Met Your Mother, The Office, Community & Parks and Recreation.

Shows I'm not watching but want to get into - Covert Affairs, White Collar, and I want to get back into 30 Rock.

Gah, that makes me seem as though I have no social life! hahah


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

As for shows that are still on the air... I watch a lot.

Dexter, ANTM, Project Runway, True Blood, Futurama, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Community, Weeds, House, 30 Rock... I think there are more but that's what I can think of off the top of my head. It's harder when they're currently on break--out of sight, out of mind


----------



## coppertone (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, and I should add that I loved Party Down! So sad they've cancelled it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't watch tv much, but when I do I like: 

- Dexter
- True Blood
- Gray's Anatomy
- Hell's Kitchen
- Project Runway


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so excited for Dexter to come back!! I can't wait to see what happens after the crazy ending of last season!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 4, 2010)

The only 2 shows that I watch faithfully are Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm like totally in love with cooking shows pretty much, I always have been since I was really little. So I'm really into anything Gordon Ramsey and I watch Top Chef when I can since I don't have cable =[ I've been watching a lot of Man Vs. Food and Bizarre Foods with my brother on netflix lately also.

Legend of the Seeker, which has sadly been canceled BOO!

16 and Pregnant and Teen mom are my guilty pleasures. I know a lot of people hate on those two shows because they think it glorifies teen pregnancy but I don't think it does. I feel as if it actually shows the reality of how hard and difficult it really is to raise a child while your still a teen. 

Law and Order SVU is amazing. I heard that Christopher Meloni and I hope I'm not butchering is name won't be coming back next season, is this still true?


----------

